# Alisson al Liverpool, è fatta



## Willy Wonka (18 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato da TMW è fatta per Alisson al Liverpool. La Roma e il club inglese stanno discutendo gli ultimi dettagli sulle modalità e i tempi di pagamento. Il portiere è in vacanza ma sono già state fissate le visite mediche che saranno effettuate nei prossimi giorni. Alisson è un nuovo giocatore dei reds.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Luglio 2018)

Perché, il loro portiere ha fatto qualche stupidaggine?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Luglio 2018)

A quelle cifre giusto vendere.


----------



## elpacoderoma (18 Luglio 2018)

il walzer dei portieri ha inizio.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW è fatta per Alisson al Liverpool. La Roma e il club inglese stanno discutendo gli ultimi dettagli sulle modalità e i tempi di pagamento. Il portiere è in vacanza ma sono già state fissate le visite mediche che saranno effettuate nei prossimi giorni. Alisson è un nuovo giocatore dei reds.



Il Liverpool sta diventando una realtà davvero ambiziosa della Premier, come è giusto che sia per una delle società inglesi più vincenti e prestigiose.


----------



## Heaven (18 Luglio 2018)

Quasi 80mln ho letto.
Grandissimo colpo della Roma


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW è fatta per Alisson al Liverpool. La Roma e il club inglese stanno discutendo gli ultimi dettagli sulle modalità e i tempi di pagamento. Il portiere è in vacanza ma sono già state fissate le visite mediche che saranno effettuate nei prossimi giorni. Alisson è un nuovo giocatore dei reds.



Io resto perplesso : 26 anni, al primo anno da titolare e protagonista e la sua valutazione va alle stelle.
La roma chiede la luna (giustamente , ci mancherebbe) e la ottiene.
Detto questo, Alisson non è bravo , di più, ma a conti fatti ha meno esperienza di donnarumma.
Coi nostri è sempre un massacro, una guerra mediatica per denigrarli e svalutarli.
Tutti a chiedere sconticini , tutti a sminuirne il valore (ravezzani ultimo in ordine cronologico con bonucci).
Potere mediatico.
E' proprio giusto in questo mondo di squali non avere rapporti di amicizia con alcuno?
Non lo so più.


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW è fatta per Alisson al Liverpool. La Roma e il club inglese stanno discutendo gli ultimi dettagli sulle modalità e i tempi di pagamento. Il portiere è in vacanza ma sono già state fissate le visite mediche che saranno effettuate nei prossimi giorni. Alisson è un nuovo giocatore dei reds.



Curiosissimo di conoscere l'ingaggio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Luglio 2018)

beati loro. 75 milioni per un portiere è il più grosso scam della storia.


----------



## Jino (18 Luglio 2018)

Diciamocelo, solo questi potevano prendere Donnarumma a certe cifre, Gigio resta ufficialmente con noi dal momento in cui Allison firma per i reds.


----------



## Aron (18 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Curiosissimo di conoscere l'ingaggio



6 milioni bonus inclusi, fonte calciomercato.com


----------



## Aron (18 Luglio 2018)

Bravo Monchi, ma del resto parliamo del re delle plusvalenze


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciamocelo, solo questi potevano prendere Donnarumma a certe cifre, Gigio resta ufficialmente con noi dal momento in cui Allison firma per i reds.



Secondo me il valzer (come spesso amano chiamarlo) dei portieri non inizia proprio con Alisson che parte da una squadra che non dovra prendere un big per sostituirlo e non va nemmeno in una grande squadra con un big in porta.
Tutto dipende da Courtois... se va al Real, il Chelsea dovra comprare...


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> 6 milioni bonus inclusi, fonte calciomercato.com


----------



## Goro (18 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciamocelo, solo questi potevano prendere Donnarumma a certe cifre, Gigio resta ufficialmente con noi dal momento in cui Allison firma per i reds.



Non ci sono cascati...


----------



## Jino (18 Luglio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Non ci sono cascati...



Ovviamente a parità di prezzo prendono il portiere più affidabile...se ne sbattono che l'altro sia più giovane, loro vogliono vincere. La nostra unica speranza era andasse come con Balotelli, cioè che tutti i loro obiettivi saltassero riducendosi all'ultimo a prendere Donnarumma.

Per carità, io sono convinto Gigio sia e diventerà un top, però vista la nostra situazione lo sacrificherei tranquillamente per poter metter a posto i giocatori di movimento.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io resto perplesso : 26 anni, al primo anno da titolare e protagonista e la sua valutazione va alle stelle.
> La roma chiede la luna (giustamente , ci mancherebbe) e la ottiene.
> Detto questo, Alisson non è bravo , di più, ma a conti fatti ha meno esperienza di donnarumma.
> Coi nostri è sempre un massacro, una guerra mediatica per denigrarli e svalutarli.
> ...



Esatto! Ecco perche rido nel vedere gente disperata per svendere un ragazzo come Donnarumma, vogliono ad ogni costo accettare 40 mln di E quando per De Gea si parla di 80 mln, Alisson 75 mln, per Schmeichel il Leicester chiede almeno 60 mln, per Ederson hanno pagato 45 mln..


----------



## juventino (18 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ovviamente a parità di prezzo prendono il portiere più affidabile...se ne sbattono che l'altro sia più giovane, loro vogliono vincere. La nostra unica speranza era andasse come con Balotelli, cioè che tutti i loro obiettivi saltassero riducendosi all'ultimo a prendere Donnarumma.
> 
> Per carità, io sono convinto Gigio sia e diventerà un top, però vista la nostra situazione lo sacrificherei tranquillamente per poter metter a posto i giocatori di movimento.



Donnarumma ad oggi non lo vendete per più di 40 milioni imho. È vero che è giovanissimo e potenzialmente un campione in porta, ma viene da una pessima stagione e gioca in un Milan che non fa la Champions da ormai 4 anni, e queste cose nelle valutazioni dei giocatori contano.


----------



## Love (18 Luglio 2018)

e pensare che potevamo vendere quel ciuccio di donnarumma a quelle cifre se non avesse fatto tutte quelle cappellate l'anno scorso...


----------



## Love (18 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ad oggi non lo vendete per più di *40 milioni* imho. È vero che è giovanissimo e potenzialmente un campione in porta, ma viene da una pessima stagione e gioca in un Milan che non fa la Champions da ormai 4 anni, e queste cose nelle valutazioni dei giocatori contano.



ad oggi non ci vale...speriamo si rivaluti quest'anno e l'anno prossimo si venda ad almeno 55/60mln


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ad oggi non lo vendete per più di 40 milioni imho. È vero che è giovanissimo e potenzialmente un campione in porta, ma viene da una pessima stagione e gioca in un Milan che non fa la Champions da ormai 4 anni, e queste cose nelle valutazioni dei giocatori contano.


scusami se ti contradico ,se donnarumma avesse fatto anche quest anno quello che ha fatto due anni fa pensi che mezza Europa non sarebbe andata su donnarumma anche se il Milan non fa le coppe da 4 anni?


----------



## juventino (18 Luglio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> scusami se ti contradico ,se donnarumma avesse fatto anche quest anno quello che ha fatto due anni fa pensi che mezza Europa non sarebbe andata su donnarumma anche se il Milan non fa le coppe da 4 anni?



Se fosse rimasto costante per me sarebbe stata fattibile una valutazione sui 50/60, ma pensare di venderlo alle stesse cifre del titolare del Brasile e semifinalista di Champions sarebbe stato comunque assurdo imho.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ad oggi non lo vendete per più di 40 milioni imho. È vero che è giovanissimo e potenzialmente un campione in porta, ma viene da una pessima stagione e gioca in un Milan che non fa la Champions da ormai 4 anni, e queste cose nelle valutazioni dei giocatori contano.



Vabbe quindi come spieghi Rodrygo del Santos al Real Madrid per 50 mln di E?

Rodrygo altro 'potenziale' campione ma senza nenmeno 30 partite nella prima squadra brasiliana che sta facendo una pessima stagione in brasile.

Si Alisson con una carriera tutto'altro che fenomenale e con 26 anni dopo solo 1 grande stagione in una squadra di secondo livello come la Roma va pagato 75 mln di E allora chiedo quanto costerà Donnarumma con 7 anni in meno e dopo una grande stagione a San Siro? 150 mln?? 180 mln??? Perche cavolo Elliott dovrebbe accettare 40 mln adesso???


----------



## Aron (18 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io resto perplesso : 26 anni, al primo anno da titolare e protagonista e la sua valutazione va alle stelle.
> La roma chiede la luna (giustamente , ci mancherebbe) e la ottiene.
> Detto questo, Alisson non è bravo , di più, ma a conti fatti ha meno esperienza di donnarumma.
> Coi nostri è sempre un massacro, una guerra mediatica per denigrarli e svalutarli.
> ...




ma la colpa è soprattutto dell'universo milanista, dalla società ai tifosi:

-Donnarumma contestato dai tifosi a causa del procuratore
-procuratore odiatissimo e contestatissimo (in nessun club al mondo esiste una tifoseria così inviperita contro un procuratore)
-la società fa trapelare nell'ambiente, giornali inclusi, che il giocatore non solo è in vendita ma è pure mal desiderato
-la società fa sapere che vuole cacciare via tutti i giocatori assistiti da Raiola
-un sacco di tifosi dicono sui social che non vedono l'ora che se ne vada

A questo aggiungiamo quanto segue:

-tutto l'ambiente calcistico è a conoscenza del dietro le quinte rossonero, situazione societaria e finanziaria inclusa
-tutto l'ambiente calcistico sa che a causa del FPF c'è la necessità di fare plusvalenze (anche se ora dipende da cosa vuol fare Elliott)
-Donnarumma viene da una stagione di alti e bassi
-l'ingaggio è spropositato
-la stagione è stata fallimentare, e i valori di tutti i giocatori si regolano di conseguenza


Per tutte queste ragioni, per quale motivo dovrebbero offrire cifre altissime e teoricamente irrifiutabili?
Aggiungiamo poi che Monchi sa vendere molto bene, eccome se sa vendere. Altro che le sfolgoranti vendite di Sosa e Vangioni da parte di Mirabelli


----------



## Boomer (18 Luglio 2018)

La Roma veramente non vincerà mai niente. Alisson gli avrà fatto fare una decina di punti l'anno scorso.


----------



## juventino (18 Luglio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vabbe quindi come spieghi Rodrygo del Santos al Real Madrid per 50 mln di E?
> 
> Rodrygo altro 'potenziale' campione ma senza nenmeno 30 partite nella prima squadra brasiliana che sta facendo una pessima stagione in brasile.
> 
> Si Alisson con una carriera tutto'altro che fenomenale e con 26 anni dopo solo 1 grande stagione in una squadra di secondo livello come la Roma va pagato 75 mln di E allora chiedo quanto costerà Donnarumma con 7 anni in meno e dopo una grande stagione a San Siro? 150 mln?? 180 mln??? Perche cavolo Elliott dovrebbe accettare 40 mln adesso???



Guarda che io non ho mai detto che Elliott deve accettare 40 milioni eh, semplicemente è la cifra che oggi si può ricavare dalla cessione del ragazzo (anche perché penso che se davvero ci fossero state squadre disposte a scucire 60-70 milioni Donnarumma era già bello che venduto).
Riguardo Rodrygo si tratta di un altro mercato con altre logiche ed altre valutazioni: dal Brasile persino un roito come Gabigol è stato venduto a peso non dico d’oro, ma quasi.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> La Roma veramente non vincerà mai niente. Alisson gli avrà fatto fare una decina di punti l'anno scorso.



Beh 10 punti non sono pochi


----------



## Milanlove (18 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> 6 milioni bonus inclusi, fonte calciomercato.com



meno dell'attuale stpendio di Donnarumma...

continuiamo ad illuderci che ci siano club disposti a dare tutti sti soldi a un portiere ventenne che tra l'altro viene da una stagione non certo brillante. Gigio resta da noi fino a fine contratto, poi a neanche l'età dell'attuale Allison, andrà via a zero al miglior offerente, che sia la fiorentina o che sia il real madrid.


----------



## Boomer (18 Luglio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Beh 10 punti non sono pochi



Appunto.


----------



## smallball (19 Luglio 2018)

grande acquisto da parte dei Reds


----------

